# The Importance of Philosophy - Rumors



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

Stolen shamelessly from Steve Perry's blog. But that's OK. He copied from somewhere else:



> Keep this philosophy in mind the next time you hear, or are about
> to repeat, a rumor.
> 
> In ancient Greece (469 - 399 BC), Socrates was widely lauded for
> ...


----------

